# Damn glass tanks are HEAVY!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Was moving the 47gal in 2 hours ago and what a PITA. Ugh... I think I'm going to stick with the one man army idea and go with tanks I can carry or the every person can carry with ease or just manageable. I think 29 gal tanks or 20gal long tanks are best if you're living a mobile lifestyle where you may move homes often and all furniture/hardware/tanks are all one person manageable and with a take down factor. Beats hiring extra help and you can move everything if you had a small truck yourself. Even with multiple smaller tanks.

Now the question is what if that tank came in acrylic how heavy will it be? I know acrylic is lighter tho I'm also wondering about the weight of fiber cast 50gal tanks. Yes I know fiber cast you lose all views except top down view but weight is the issue.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Get one of those small dollies; it will make it much easier.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You can expect acrylic to be substantially lighter. For example, a standard 220 gallon acrylic tank can be moved with two guys with ease compared to a 220 gallon glass tank. 

And I agree with the dolly idea, it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Acrylic weighs approximately half the weight of glass.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Acrylic said:


> Acrylic weighs approximately half the weight of glass.


Yah but the almost free tanks are almost always glass. I think this tank is probably 60-70lbs. I could manage probably a short distance with it like with the 40gal hex if it had a more center of gravity like withthe hex tanks but with the rectangular shape the weight is front heavy or just more harder to carry if you call it in portrait mode as you're missing a side hoping you don't have to much pressure on it to crack. It reminds me of the lobster tanks at the stores.

Well I could not open the garage at the time as te garage maes a lot of noise as well as wakes people up here. Stealth was the issue as well. I managed to move it to the backyard but forgot it was going to rain today. At least I got a 85gph pump from my hydroponics I'll use to drain it if it fills up.

For my uses I'm using it in a greenhouse setup as a stock tank. But given the weight but I need low csot items to keep the project costs down I went with almost free items. Now the idea of multiple tier 20-29 tanks with drilled holes seems appealing for ease of carrying them to have more water volume.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

seen alot of my friends go and spend some stupid amounts of cash getting custom Acrylic tanks made to help with the weight issue using glass presents. 

In a perfect world i would have all my tanks made up of acrylic except for the one factor glass will always have over its lighter counterpart, Scratch resistance! Acrylic seems to scratch with a quick glance in its direction, seen guys gouge the front when setting up with larger rocks even with plant pots. 

Its been a long while sense i have used acrylic, but back in the day you would need to be careful as most custom builds would begin to turn yellow after a couple years from light exposure.


----------

